# Faster Drying Alternative to Arm-R-Seal?



## TheLastDeadMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

I make higher end bottle carriers that get a nice glossy finish with several coats of Arm-R-Seal. I have a wholesale order that they wanted for the Christmas shopping season, so I'm looking for an alternative that'll allow me to put those coats on over the course of a day or two instead of a week.

Does anyone have suggestions for something that replicates the ease of application, color, and water and alcohol resistance of Arm-R-Seal, but with a substantially faster drying time?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Water based dries in 2 hours but it is more difficult to apply by hand. Also it is color neutral while Arm-R-Seal gives amber tint to the wood.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you spray? Target Coatings offers some water-based alternatives that are meant to look like oil-based finishes. I've used a couple of their products (clear WB lacquer, and custom-tinted), and have been very pleased. You could shoot numerous coats in a day. If you did it soon, that would allow you plenty of time for curing (the products I've used have a cure time of about a week). The durability (water/alcohol resistance) of some of their products is very good. And, the customer support is very good, as well, the questions are usually answered quickly and in detail.

If you aren't set up for spraying, but need to get it done fast, I use the Earlex5500 to apply it, and that's only around $300. It's not a commercial setup, but it'll work.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh, since it is bottle carriers you can wipe on dozen ot so coats of shellac. It has similar appearence (sometimes i use it on the same piece as arm r seal in higher ise area) dries instantly and it is even easier to apply than arm r seal


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

shellac dissolves in alcohol.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

I've started using Zar Ultra oil based exterior fast drying poly. It dries in 2 hours.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The hard part is getting the color right. Arm-R-Seal has a nice appearance on a lot of wood.

If it were me, I'd look into 2 possibilities, both involving spraying fast drying finishes:

1) Use waterborne poly like GF High Performance and tint it slightly with yellow or similar dye. You can get a look pretty similar to Arm-R-Seal.
2) Spray a couple of coats of shellac (these coats dry incredibly fast) and then use a couple of coats of the untinted High Performance. You'll get very similar color and the poly will protect the shellac from alcohol. You can do this in one day.

I'd go with #2 myself, but either may work. You can do them without spraying as well. Although I prefer spraying for both, on smaller items I have more luck with hand application.


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

Another product I've used a few times is Deft® Waterborne Clear Wood Finish. Dries to the touch in 30 minutes, recoat in 2 hours. Dries to a very durable finish. It dries clear, so a couple coats of shellac first would get a bit of a tint if you wanted that.

Easily do a couple coats of shellac and 2 coats of the DEFT in a day. The deft comes in either spray cans of quarts. I've both brushed it on and wiped it on with a rag. Both ways work very well. Never tried the spray cans, though.


----------



## TheLastDeadMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

I like the idea of doing a couple coats of shellac first then top coating, but my understanding is that if you're going to top coat it, you'd normally use a dewaxed shellac, which has more of a clear color than the amber I prefer. Its also usually used with just one coat as a sealer when used under a top coat.

The Wood Whisperer did a not super scientific test of both waxed and dewaxed shellac in a single coat under two coats of poly without issues, has anyone had any personal experience doing this? Also putting multiple coats of shellac under their top coat?

I do plan to pick up a can of shellac today and do a test board, but other's experience is always welcome.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The basic Bullseye dewaxed shellac provides color close to that of arm-r-seal. I did a desk using Bullseye amber shellac with wax and topped it with waterborne poly, mostly out of ignorance, and there's been no problem, although that experiment is only about 18 months old so far.


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm usually too lazy to mix my own shellac, but I know Woodcraft sells shellac flakes in different shades from blonde to dark amber that is dewaxed.

so, you could get both the tint you want and dewaxed. (have your cake and eat it too, I guess)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I do make my own shellac now, but the basic bullseye works for some things.


----------



## Oakdesk (Jul 9, 2012)

I spray on two coats of dewaxed SealCoat shellac that I tint slightly amber with Wizard Tint dyes. Over that goes two or three coats of Target Coatings WB lacquer EM6000. All five coats can be sprayed in a few hours.

For spraying, I use an inexpensive Harbor Freight airbrush for smaller items, or a Critter spray gun for furniture. Either option gets you into the spray business at minimal cost, assuming that you already have a compressor.


----------

